# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Parosmie

## riettap

Wie heeft ervaring met parosmie? Ben al bij twee KNO specialisten geweest. De eerste gaf me een neusspray en toen dat niet hielp wilde hij mijn neusschotje rechtzetten? Heb second opinion aangevraagd. Tweede arts constateerde PAROSMIE, een neus en smaakstoornis, waar niets meer aan te doen is (volgens hem). Heb een vieze stank in mijn neus (maar niet voor anderen waarneembaar). Het eten smaakt niet meer en ik proef alleen nog maar zout, zoet, zuur en bitter. Niemand merkt wat aan je maar het is vreselijk als niets meer je smaakt. 
Heeft er iemand een oplossing??? Riet

----------


## Leontien

Ik weet niet of het hetzelfde is, maar mijn vader kon op den duur niet meer ruiken en zijn smaak was ook niet optimaal. Volgens mij had hij geen vieze geur in zijn neus. Ik heb alleen nooit van hem gehoord dat het om parosmie ging. Mijn vader is overleden, maar ik hoor hem nog zeggen als ik mest ruik: 'Ik wilde dat ik zelfs deze lucht kon ruiken'.

----------


## nielslwd

Hallo Riet. Ik heb na een val op mijn achterhoofd precies dezelfde klachten sinds een half jaar. Ook naar de KNO arts gegaan. CT en MRI scan laten maken waar wel iets op te zien is maar wat niet te behandelen is. Het is voor anderen niet te begrijpen wat voor handicap het is, maar het heeft heel veel invloed op het dagelijkse leven. Geur is veel meer als ruiken, het zijn ook herinneringen aan vroeger of een bepaalde sfeer opsnuiven bijvoorbeeld in het buitenland of eigenlijk overal wel. Het is ook erg frusterend als mensen over lekker eten praten. Zo zijn er veel meer dingen op te noemen. Het is gewoon het verlies van een zintuig. Echt veel is er niet aan te doen maar volgens mij is het het beste als je er niet te veel bij stil gaat staan. Probeer gewoon te denken dat het eten lekker smaakt of bij mij persoonlijk smaakt het eten het lekkerst als ik buiten in de frisse lucht eet. Maar een oplossing voor het probleem is er nog niet. Gewoon mee leren leven zeggen de artsen.(makkelijker gezegd als gedaan) Heb jij ook dat je niet elke dag dezelfde stank ruikt? Is bij mij nog wel eens verschillend

----------

